# PTVupgrade software glitch, help needed



## RBB (Jan 2, 2006)

I just installed a PTVupgrade drive in my Pioneer DVR-810H. The drive seems to be working fine., However, I can not set it up to change the channel on my digital cable box. During the guided setup I get to a page where it instructs me to choose the brand name of my cable box from a list below. However, there is no list. There are no brand names and there is nothing to choose from.

I backed out of and skipped that step. The trouble shooting tips from Tivo Central instruct me to set this up at Message and Settings > Settings > Channels > Changing Channel. However, the last menu is not listed on my Tivo. I do not have a 'Channel Changing' menu.

My guess is that the software is inomplete or corrupted. Is there any way I can verify this and/or get the complete software. My Tivo is dead in the water if it can't change the channels on my digital cable box using the IR.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Repeat the backup/image process and see if it works. For one reason or another this has cured various problems over our year of upgrading over 100 TiVo's.


----------



## RBB (Jan 2, 2006)

What's the backup/image process? I did do a delete everything and started over only to get the same thing. Is there a different process you're suggesting?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry, I misread your original post and assumed you did the backup/upgrade yourself rather than just sticking in a ready to go drive. Time to get on the phone with PTV and let them figure it out.


----------

